# Superstation Package?



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi --

I have made a decision to go with Dish Network (after having had Directv for years) and I am wondering if Dish still offers the Superstation package that they had in the past. I cannot find it on their website or in theri channel listing. Is it still available? I'd love to get KTLA and WSBK.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

you have to ask for it and don't let the csr give you the runaround-same with the encore action pack...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Superstations packa is still available in most of the country. Some places (like L.A.) do not qualify for UPN others may not qualify for the WB affiliates. It's 100% dependend on your local affiliate. Again in most of the country the super Stations package sells for $4.99/mo or individually for $1.50 each.

When purchased in a package of locals or distants, there is a discount.

Locals+Superstations=$8.99
Distant package + Superstations= $7.99
2 Distantpackages + Superstations = $9.99
Locals+1 Distant package+ Superstations=$10.99

Distant packages normally $4.99/mo
Locals normally $5.99/mo

You can see if you qualify for Supers in the Dish Network web page..click on locals...click on "Do you qualify?" fill in the blanks. Or go to http://echostar.swiki.net/52 and go to the bottom of the page to the form and fill in the blanks and see what Dish says.

Supers consist of
WSBK UPN Boston (Eastern Time)
WWOR UPN New York (Eastern Time)
WPIX WB New York (Eastern Time)
KWGN WB Denver (Mountain Time)
KTLA WB Los Angeles (Pacific Time)

WGN Superstation (which is NOT WGN9 Chicago) is in AT100CD
TBS (no W--WTBS is the sole broadcast affiliate of TBS Cable Channel) is in AT50

See ya
Tony


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Go to this dishnetwork page and type in your address and it will show what superstations are available.

http://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customernetqual/nqCustomerLocalsCheck.jsp


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the web address....I'm qualified for superstations, and I found out I'm qualified for locals AND distant networks!!

Woo hoo

JT


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

What city and state do you live in? I was messing around with that one day trying to find a city that qualified for all of that and I had no luck.


----------



## dvdguyjt (Apr 22, 2002)

zip is 95425


JT


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

It says I can get distant ABC only, even though our local translator district puts out about a 60 watt light bulb's worth of power for the Portland ABC affiliate (along with the others) here in La Grande. 

I get the analog c-band ABC feed in the clear most of the time anyway.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I've had Dish Network since 1997. Dropped it last December, but reinstated the supers and whatever locals I can get. I'm in the heart of Orange County and reinstated for the baseball season. Wanted the locals (LA) and supers. I got all of the supers back - even though the zip on the Dish website would tell me otherwise. I get KTLA which is local, WPIX, KWGN and WSBK. Mostly wanted the 2 for baseball, but all is fine . 

LA locals brought me to ask about what I qualify for distant channels. My address got me WCBS and WABC w/o waivers. I have WABC and WCBS on DirecTV, but needed waivers. Just trying to get WNBC and WNYW which has proven to be more difficult for waivers and even after sucking up to the guy at KNBC who decides the waivers and that hasn't even worked.   

My advise is to just call Dish and see what happens. Sometime soon, I may switch my ABC and CBS on Dish like others I know to match up good with sports for football, but that's down the road.  You may get all of the supers after all


----------

